# Portugal Telecom Voicemail



## janandchas (Jun 29, 2009)

We've recently had PT landline installed with voicemail. Only problem is, we can't make head nor tail of the instructions for navigating. Can anyone give us "Voicemail for Dummies" instructions, please?


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

janandchas said:


> We've recently had PT landline installed with voicemail. Only problem is, we can't make head nor tail of the instructions for navigating. Can anyone give us "Voicemail for Dummies" instructions, please?


Dial *200

Option 1 is listern to new messages

Within that there are other options after each message:
0 Reply
1 Listen again
5 Delete
6 Save

Option 2 is for missed calls.

Hope that helps - I have this stuck on a wall near where the phone charges. It works fine for me now.


----------



## janandchas (Jun 29, 2009)

*thanks*

That's brilliant, thanks very much.



Catx said:


> Dial *200
> 
> Option 1 is listern to new messages
> 
> ...


----------



## dammetjedap (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello 

Is it possible to turn off the voicemail?

thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Catx said:


> Dial *200
> 
> Option 1 is listern to new messages
> 
> ...



Brilliant thanks.... I have been trying to work it out for 3 years!!!! DOH


----------

